# oral for men



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

Hopefully not too porn:

Is it unpleasant for men when we touch their testicles while performing oral or having intercourse? For example, licking or GENTLY pass your hands in the area?

A few months ago I lightly/moderately hit my H in that area (he was trying to be funny and scared me, and as I jumped I unintentionally hit him there!). Yesterday he told me he would prefer that I didn't touch his balls during sex because it's very sensitive and he's afraid I will hurt him. Might it be because of the old "accident" or most men prefer women not to approach the area?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I've never really seemed to have a problem with it; at least, not in this lifetime!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I have no problem with it at all either.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I love it when my wife uses her fingers to lightly tease my testicles during oral sex...or any other time! It feels great, and this can be very arousing. She will do this during intercourse once in a while...and I love it because it is very unexpected. I welcome her hands down there. I secretly wish she would do it more often.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

"Unpleasant?"

Hell no, I love it.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, never met a man who didn't like having their balls licked 
or sucked
or gently squeezed
or not-so gently squeezed


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

AAAAAGHHHH, your last line made me cringe and cross my legs!!!!

Gently, always gently!!!!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ummmmm ............ two simple words :

Pretty Please


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> AAAAAGHHHH, your last line made me cringe and cross my legs!!!!
> 
> Gently, always gently!!!!


Not for everyone
Just sayin!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

My hubs cums harder when I lightly squeeze his balls. He loooveesss it.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

OMG...I love my wife to do that! She can lightly stroke and play with them and that will keep me lose to orgasm forever. She can even get a bit rough.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

When my wifee plays with my balls and strokes them, it has to be gentle and not aggressive. Sometimes my wife plays a little too hard and hits a nerve and the pain makes my entire body jump!!!

I also like it when my wifee plays with my balls when doing doggie style and just missionary or any other position.

Be gentle but have fun.


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

Ah, thanks for all the feedback guys, you're awesome!


----------



## JohnSmithh (Feb 5, 2013)

As far as receiving oral, anything touching my balls does nothing for me. I had a GF who thought it was the best thing ever but after I told her it really didn't do anything for me she asked why all the pornstars did it.

A far as getting hit down there, the balls are super sensitive. Sometimes when I change my son's diaper he kicks a little bit and if his foot even grazes my balls it hurts.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

Hubby actually requests they get equal attention, licking, teasing, full ball in mouth sucking and licking. I would assume that he enjoys it all as I have never been told to stop.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm don't have a penis, but I have handled quite a few of them lol You can give good head without handling his testicles (sometimes, for example, you might be tied up...lol) but generally, the testicles like attention too! 

But the key is to good sex is tailoring to maximize the pleasure of the partner you're with. If he doesn't like it, don't do it. No point insisting


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

My left one is very very sensitive. I dont even like touching it. My right one is fine.

Yes I had it checked out.


----------



## All of a sudden (Jan 24, 2013)

Sh!t i have to suck, play with testicles, and ass. Its like patting my head and rubiing my tummy.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

All of a sudden said:


> Sh!t i have to suck, play with testicles, and ass. Its like patting my head and rubiing my tummy.


It's kinda crazy, I think the same thing when I'm trying all that! lol


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

All of a sudden said:


> Sh!t i have to suck, play with testicles, and ass. Its like patting my head and rubiing my tummy.


No different than playing with both nipples while performing oral. Or stroking in and out with a couple of fingers while doing the same.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I love it. As everyone else said, you have to be gentle. 

I like everything to be very light, including a light tonguing, gently kneading the balls and a very light scratching underneath in addition to a periodic rubbing while receiving oral.

I don't like that rough play stuff, like what they do in porn. I cringe everytime I see a girl squeeze a guy's nuts like stress relievers or suck a guy's balls into their mouth and *POP* spit it out like a jawbreaker. Some men might like that crap, but I don't.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Wow, never met a man who didn't like having their balls licked
> or sucked
> or gently squeezed
> or not-so gently squeezed


Hubba Hubba! :iagree: 1000%!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Many moons ago in a threesome while I was in one woman, the other started lightly scritching my balls with just her fingernails. Drove me nuts. Then while I was cumming she stuck a finger there (where I'm exit only) up to the first knuckle and that was awesome, too. 

So different strokes...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> Many moons ago in a threesome while I was in one woman, the other started lightly scritching my balls with just her fingernails. Drove me nuts. Then while I was cumming she stuck a finger there (where I'm exit only) up to the first knuckle and that was awesome, too.
> 
> So different strokes...


Wow....not many men can say that....giving and receiving all at the same time. That is Double Trouble!


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

Since it hasn't been said, could he have a medical issue he is avoiding getting checked out? I can see not wanting them squeezed, but otherwise I wouldn't think they would be that sensitive.


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

My hubs has never had an issue with it and actually prefers it=)


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

All of a sudden said:


> Sh!t i have to suck, play with testicles, and ass. Its like patting my head and rubiing my tummy.


so there are women out there that do all this... hmmm :scratchhead:


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Sometimes my wife gets going to fast and it just looses feeling good. I wish she would slow down and take her time. I would finish a lot faster and harder.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

The ex loved it. SO hates it.

He says it feels funny.Sometimes when I'm down there I like to give them a quick lick just to screw with him and watch him jump  I'm cruel.


----------

